# Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков в 23 года



## VeraGuseva (4 Июл 2017)

Первый раз схватило в 21 год, 2 дня не могла практически ходить, но как-то на третий день хрустнуло и все встало на свои места. Невролог поставила остеохондроз и прописала массажи и лфк, после все прошло, занималась весь год волейболом. Я по профессии менеджер снабжения, работа нервная и достаточно статичная, весь день за компьютером и на телефоне, работаю с 18 лет и практически только в офисе. Ровно через год, после зимы, я открыла сезон пляжного волейбола проиграла 2 интенсивных дня и меня так прострелила, что вызвали скорую. На что врач скорой сказал, что это грыжа и поставил укол, а невролог прописал мрт и препараты такие как диклафинак. Найз, медокалм и комбилипен. Мрт сделала (1 фото). Принесла неврологу на что он сказал, что в нашем городе нет достойных врачей и что пока будем убирать боль, был сначала диклофенак. Потом амелотекс, потом фламадекс, потом ксифокалм, и все это вместе с медокалмом и витаминами. Через месяц я встала на ноги и почти год себя ограничевала во всем, пока не переехала в Краснодар и начала работать дальше по специальности. И в феврале я почувствовала вновь боль, но раньше чем прострелило, начала колоть тоже самое и опять сделала мрт. Который был даж немного хуже чем с прошлого года. Через недели 2 боль опять прошла, вернулась к обычной жизни и тут недавно опять начались боли. Еще я решила заняться йогой, чем по-моему сделала только хуже. Боль теперь по всему праваму боку. Наверное сместила что. Еще от кондиционера продуло шею и болело плечо и голова сильно и плюс отдает все в ногу. Что это такое? Нет больше сил... В пятницу иду к неврологу, а в субботу к своему мануальному терапевту буду с ним обсуждать. Отчего это может быть, может из-за малоактивного образа жизни, а как его сделать активным, если я на второй день не встану с кровати. Короче походу уже все это перетекает в депрессию и отражается на браке. А ведь я хочу и родить... И жить обычной жизни, а кажется что уже все пропало... У кого было так же? Для операции тоже пока не вижу смысла. В туалет хорошо хожу.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Июл 2017)

Покажите все снимки.
Зачем посещать невролога, если есть "свой" мануальный терапевт, который сам снимки изучит, проведёт неврологическое обследование не хуже невролога, к которому собрались сходить, установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение. Да и Форум не нужен.
Если же мануальный терапевт в вертеброневрологии ничего не смыслит, а лишь научился делать "круть-верть", то перефразируя доктора - певца Александра Розенбаума, " гони их, Вера, в шеи".


----------



## VeraGuseva (4 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, просто совсем не знаю куда бежать и что делать. Не хочется так жить, хочется быть обычным человеком. Да и ещё каждый врач все по разному говорит. Вообще это вылечивается или нет?! Или просто отсрочит время до операции?! Мануальный терапевт сказал что лечить будет своими методами, нейрохирург сказал, что не стоит никаких манипуляций делать а бежать колоться и идти в центры дикуля и бубновского, но они очень дорогие не по карману нам молодой семье. Купила для начала себе, по рекомендации нейрохирурга, ортопедический корсет, с ним и правда проще двигаться. А мой мануал только по выходным может меня принять так что пока потерплю, буду выходить из зависимости от обезболивающих и релаксантов, а то уже и желудок болит и совсем мышцы не рабочие. Буду лечиться, но вот только что-то совсем нет сил... Так устала от вечных, не сильных, но все равно раздражающих болей. Извините за откровенность, но даже супружеским долгом нет не настроения, не сил заниматься. Зато муж отлично научился делать уколы. Но он тоже от этого уже устал. Снимки на диске, постараюсь как можно скорее их добавить.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Июл 2017)

Вот интересную статейку только что прочёл http://dr-timur.ru/book/gryzha-mezhpozvonochnogo-diska-chto-eto-takoe-i-kak-s-nei-borotsya . Может и вам будет интересно почитать. И тут на сайте есть раздел "Полезные советы".


----------



## горошек (5 Июл 2017)

Хорошая статья. Хотя, в общем-то ничего нового, но всё собрано компактно, без лишней "воды".


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (6 Июл 2017)

VeraGuseva написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт сказал что лечить будет своими методами,


И что же он собирается лечить? Грыжу?


VeraGuseva написал(а):


> Вообще это вылечивается или нет?


Вы очень правильно написали частицу "ся" в конце слова "вылечивается". Оно либо само вылечивается, либо нет. Если нет, то тогда надо думать, что делать дальше.
@VeraGuseva, как ваше дела? Уменьшилась ли боль? Беспокоит ли нога?


----------



## VeraGuseva (6 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, боли слава Богу стали меньше, сегодня обошлась только 2мя таблетками ибупрофена, без уколов, поясница практически перестала болеть, но нога ближе к вечеру, правая, начинает неметь. Простудила шею, теперь болит ещё плюс ко всему шея плечо и голова. Это просто ужас какой-то))) все стараюсь сбросить снимки, но как-то так пошло, что не все современные компьютеры имеют дисковод) но настроение стало лучше, хочется гулять. Но все равно очень устаю пока.



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Вот интересную статейку только что прочёл http://dr-timur.ru/book/gryzha-mezhpozvonochnogo-diska-chto-eto-takoe-i-kak-s-nei-borotsya . Может и вам будет интересно почитать. И тут на сайте есть раздел "Полезные советы".



Спасибо за статью, очень просто описано, но как-то печальна фраза, что человек с грыжей больше не будет здоров полностью (((



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> И что же он собирается лечить? Грыжу?



Пока не знаю, он очень ко мне как несмышленному ребенку относиться, достаточно взрослый врач) в субботу поеду и буду как следует изучать вопросами, хорошо, что завтра иду к неврологу, может ещё она мне пропишит физиотерапию. Не хочу ничего слышать про обезболивающие, хочется узнать как лечить)


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (7 Июл 2017)

VeraGuseva написал(а):


> хочется узнать как лечить)


 В том-то и дело, что "лечить" ни медицина, ни мануальные терапевты это дело не могут. Организм сам это дело лечит с переменным успехом. Помочь ему в этом деле можете вы своим правильным поведением. Помочь ему может медицина обезболивающими и противовоспалительными. Мануальный терапевт может помочь снять спазм мышц. Грыжу назад он не вправит.


VeraGuseva написал(а):


> но как-то печальна фраза, что человек с грыжей больше не будет здоров полностью


 Не считайте себя инвалидом. Считайте себя человеком с чуть-чуть ограниченными возможностями. То есть в горы с 30 кг рюкзаком вы уже не пойдёте. Сейчас для вас очень важно знать границы своих возможностей. То есть гулять можете - гуляйте. А йогу и неправильных движений (наклонов, например) следует избегать. Желаю вам выздоровления.


----------



## VeraGuseva (7 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, сегодня была у невролога в поликлинике, она сразу с ходу сказала, а вы знаете что ваша боль хроническая и не изличима?! Я в принципе знаю, что это теперь на долго, но так сходу заявить, что болеть будет всегда, я аж прийти в себя не могу. Ну да ладно, я прочитала много постов и у многих все проходило, да и сама не первый год с грыжей. Выписала мне хондропротектор румалон и отправила к физиотерапевту на лечение, а так же как и все остальные поругалась, что до сих пор не хожу в бассейн. Средств пока не так много и в бассейн тоже, мне кажется надо правильно ходить и заниматься.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Июл 2017)

VeraGuseva написал(а):


> поясница практически перестала болеть,


Тогда какой смысл идти к мануальному терапевту? Ещё чего доброго спровоцирует обострение.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Июл 2017)

@VeraGuseva, к сожалению, невролог ваш оказался крайне низкой квалификации. Его выводы и назначения не выдерживают никакой критики.
Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который владеет мышечными техниками и хорошо знает вертеброневрологию. Тогда у вас появится шанс избавиться от имеющихся симптомов.


----------



## VeraGuseva (8 Июл 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Тогда какой смысл идти к мануальному терапевту? Ещё чего доброго спровоцирует обострение.


Так шею защимило, болит голова шея и плечо


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К сожалению, невролог ваш оказался крайне низкой квалификации. Его выводы и назначения не выдерживают никакой критики.
> Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который владеет мышечными техниками и хорошо знает вертеброневрологию. Тогда у вас появится шанс избавиться от имеющихся симптомов.


Да вот тоже так считаю, и ещё решила записаться в фитнес клуб с бассейном и тренажёрами с инструкторами, которые занимаются именно с такими как я. Правда годовой абонемент 25тыщ стоит, но в затрате на препараты и все прочее думаю это не дорого. Хотя и таких денег щас особо нет.


----------



## горошек (8 Июл 2017)

VeraGuseva написал(а):


> ...решила записаться в фитнес клуб с бассейном и тренажёрами с инструкторами, которые занимаются именно с такими как я...


Вы читали, как *Victorias2009 *сходила в бассейн? Так что будьте осторожны...


----------



## VeraGuseva (8 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Вы читали, как *Victorias2009 *сходила в бассейн? Так что будьте осторожны...


Ну да, бассейн бассейну рознь, но вроде рассчитываю на тренеров, которые будут меня контролировать)


----------

